
SF tourist industry struggles to explain street misery to horrified visitors - jayess
http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/SF-tourist-industry-struggles-to-explain-street-12534954.php
======
cocteaus
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16271229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16271229)

